
Free annual subscription for NexPloit (T&Cs apply) - Cryptosis
Hello world!<p>NeuraLegion has just launched a new program for open-source projects, where we offer a free annual subscription for NexPloit, the world&#x27;s first AIAST tool (AI-powered Application Security Testing).<p>You can find more relevant information and a demo of NexPloit here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=xNxZJXlDMa8<p>And more information about our company here: www.neuralegion.com.<p>If you join this program, you will get free security testing, dynamic reporting of vulnerabilities and remedy suggestions for your open-source project.<p>Application to the program really simple.<p>All you need to do is send us an email with your project repository on : opensource@neuralegion.com.<p>Join us in making the Open-Source community more secure!<p>Thank you for your time and consideration.<p>If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us!
======
gus_massa
I think you will get much more traction with a blog post about a success case.
What is your better example of a successful analysis and fix of a project? Try
to write it very carefully, so the people in the project are happy that you
wrote about them. Make the post after they fixed the bugs.(Perhaps give them
an opportunity to review the post.)

